# Reviews for Surge Notification Apps/Websites



## Christopher D (Jun 20, 2015)

I have seen information about 3 different Surge Notification services:
WhereMySurgeApp.com
DriverCompanion
SurgeNotifier

Please share your experiences with any or all of these services.
Please also make it clear which you are talking about so people can quickly evaluate those that interest them.
Example below:

*WhereMySurgeApp.com
*
Review Text Goes Here Review Text Goes Here Review Text Goes Here Review Text Goes Here Review Text Goes Here Review Text Goes Here Review Text Goes Here Review Text Goes Here Review Text Goes Here


----------



## Christopher D (Jun 20, 2015)

*DriverCompanion*
This app isn't the prettiest and has some other features that you may choose not to use (fare mapping of both your own and others) but the "Surge Alert" feature seems to work, my only concern with this is that the app must be on, you do not get push notifications or texts, the app itself does the checking. So far though, I just remember to turn on the app when I am working and it seems to be pretty quick about notifying me of ongoing surges. This app is free and ad supported, but the ads are not intrusive and this dev is very friendly and open to criticism.
*
WhereMySurgeApp.com*
EDITED:
Pricing has changed, I paid $15 and was expecting to pay $15/month but it looks like the dev has changed to a bundled-sms package instead of monthly costs, which I think is fair. Though, I am not sure what will happen with my $15/month account.

The notifications come through in a timely manner, for the ONE REGION you get to pick. To get information for anything more than the single region you have to be logged into the website and view the map. The map shows you when an area is surging, but you must click on the pin to see which service (X,XL,Select etc) is surging, and how much the surge is.

There is promise of Surge Analytics coming, which is really all I am interested in this website for. The rest of the surge features are not very well implemented.

*SurgeNotifier*
I am having some issues with the GUI of this app, but what does seem to be working flawlessly is the push notifications about surges. I set pins in the areas I want to have checked, named them what I wanted, and now I get updates whenever the surge-rate climbs. It does not notify you after the surge starts to fall again, not sure if that is good or bad. Overall, $5 one time fee is very well worth this apps usefulness. Would easily pay $5 per month for the usefulness and dependability this app is offering for notifications.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

glad to hear from people that actually used the apps

driver companion my only issue is being required to log into my Uber dashboard

heard good things about surge notifier though


as for wheremysurge, im sure thats a glitch lol that they'll fix


----------



## kwamep (Apr 23, 2015)

Christopher D said:


> *DriverCompanion*
> This app isnt the prettiest and has some other features that you may choose not to use (fare mapping of both your own and others) but the "Surge Alert" feature seems to work, my only concern with this is that the app must be on, you do not get push notifications or texts, the app itself does the checking. So far though, I just remember to turn on the app when I am working and it seems to be pretty quick about notifying me of ongoing surges. This app is free and ad supported, but the ads are not intrusive and this dev is very friendly and open to criticism.
> *
> WhereMySurgeApp.com*
> Paid my $15 for what was supposed to be a superior service with sms notifications and a live map, all I got was a redirect back to the main page when I tried to log in. It seems you get that for free though, no need to pay $15, type in anything into the login window and the result is the same. You dont have to even enter a valid email format, login ggg password ggg and it takes and and then dumps you back at the regular webpage. I tried this on Chrome and just for kicks InternetExplorer with the same result. I just emailed support, but I am just getting the feeling that I have been ripped off.


Hi, Christopher.

I've responded to your support email; simply a bug - the home market wasn't caught when you subscribed (redirect is standard if no valid email, etc.). I've updated with Austin, Tx and you're now able to login successfully. No ripoffs - just send an email to support if there's ever an issue and they'll take care of you directly. Thanks


----------



## Christopher D (Jun 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> glad to hear from people that actually used the apps
> 
> driver companion my only issue is being required to log into my Uber dashboard
> 
> ...


Driver companion does not REQUIRE you to log into your Uber Dashboard, there is functionality that uses that data to give you a map of your rides, as well as incorporating the data from other drivers that chose to share. I have contacted the dev and gave him a couple of suggestions for making the map easier to read and more useful as far as having more filtering options. I also think he needs to make it clear that you don't HAVE to login to the Uber Dashboard, because lots of people are worried about this and I can understand why.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Driver companion - I like some of the features but the program crashes when I have it in the background for surge. As for surge it is limited to 3 specific areas of your choosing.

Wheremysurgeapp - is built for one thing, to help you with surge. This tool is best used when at home as you can load it up on your computer and just keep an eye on it. I would prefer app to just click and load on the phone without having to log in every time I want to look. I prefer the style of this as I can see all areas very quickly without logging in as a driver or moving the pin around the rider app. I also love that I can see the last surge time and think the surge graph will be immensely helpful once completed. One other thing with this is that it is all hand programmed which takes time and due to that some surge areas are missing especially in an area like Miami where some areas like downtown or the beach only encompass a block for a surge area. To include every area would be difficult and very time consuming but I believe will come as things are refined.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Christopher D said:


> Driver companion does not REQUIRE you to log into your Uber Dashboard, there is functionality that uses that data to give you a map of your rides, as well as incorporating the data from other drivers that chose to share. I have contacted the dev and gave him a couple of suggestions for making the map easier to read and more useful as far as having more filtering options. I also think he needs to make it clear that you don't HAVE to login to the Uber Dashboard, because lots of people are worried about this and I can understand why.


can you please tell me how to do that?
mainly i wanted to use it to try out the surge function
but everytime i hit the surge icon to set up surges, it takes me to the uber dashboard(where i need to log in)
i cant get any further than that
and when I hit the other icon, it still takes me to the dashboard

how to set up without logging in? if you know. thanks


----------



## Christopher D (Jun 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> can you please tell me how to do that?
> mainly i wanted to use it to try out the surge function
> but everytime i hit the surge icon to set up surges, it takes me to the uber dashboard(where i need to log in)
> i cant get any further than that
> ...


Hmm... I didn't realize that was the case. I am ok signing into my account for DC to grab my info as I find it useful, however I thought it only prompted for this info when you clicked 'Import', if that is not the case, I would recommend contacting the dev to see if he is willing to change this.


----------



## Christopher D (Jun 20, 2015)

Updated my WhereMySurgeApp review above.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Christopher D said:


> Hmm... I didn't realize that was the case. I am ok signing into my account for DC to grab my info as I find it useful, however I thought it only prompted for this info when you clicked 'Import', if that is not the case, I would recommend contacting the dev to see if he is willing to change this.


i just created a bogus dashboard account. it works
the surge notification of 3 locations is not bad at all
worked pretty good actually
i had my driver app open and signed in. once it surged, got a notification about a min later,thats good time, I dont expect any app to be instant

this app is a keeper so far
only was out for a few hours so i'll use it more this week coming up if the weather is straight to actually give a review (although the only part im using is the surge notification part)


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

wow.

after the last update... this app has really gone bad.

I try and set the surge areas... an it puts me in the ocean. 

when I can put it on land... it won't let me set the surge areas.

It was decent a few a hours ago... not so much now.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

montine1 said:


> wow.
> 
> after the last update... this app has really gone bad.
> 
> ...


yeah there was an update
i lost my surge settings
upon trying to re enter them, i was stuck on the ocean for a while
but was able to unzoom and then it let me set the surges again
seems to crash semi often though


----------



## Christopher D (Jun 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah there was an update
> i lost my surge settings
> upon trying to re enter them, i was stuck on the ocean for a while
> but was able to unzoom and then it let me set the surges again
> seems to crash semi often though


Which app are you talking about?
The mention of crashing makes me think Driver Companion, which I have noticed crashes with some regularity, though not constantly.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Christopher D said:


> Which app are you talking about?
> The mention of crashing makes me think Driver Companion, which I have noticed crashes with some regularity, though not constantly.


sorry, yes I was talking about driver companion
i mean apps shouldnt crash at all, but im sure they'll get the kinks worked out eventually


----------



## Christopher D (Jun 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> sorry, yes I was talking about driver companion
> i mean apps shouldnt crash at all, but im sure they'll get the kinks worked out eventually


Dev said he is working on it, just contacted him about it today. Said he has a couple of bug fixes he just put out today, and more he is working on. I know developing for android can be a pain in the ass due to the issues that can creep up on each individual phone.


----------



## jeff41 (Jun 9, 2015)

Did those apps for iOS ever come out? There were two devs stating that their app was awaiting approval from Apple. I can't find those posts anymore.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

jeff41 said:


> Did those apps for iOS ever come out? There were two devs stating that their app was awaiting approval from Apple. I can't find those posts anymore.


Ghost apps ... not sure what happened to the SurgeNotifier thread ... according to the dev it was supposed to be live already as it's been more than 2 weeks


----------



## jeff41 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Ghost apps ... not sure what happened to the SurgeNotifier thread ... according to the dev it was supposed to be live already as it's been more than 2 weeks


Well it's funny the "wheresmysurgeapp" guy goes to Sponsor Status and then those other threads disappear.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

jeff41 said:


> Sponsor Status


I heard that the "WheresMySurge" guy was contacted by the Forum admin ... that he needed to 'pony up' to advertise his paid product. I guess the other guys didn't pony up. Which is a shame ... because I wanted to test the SurgeNotifier iOS app ... that seemed to have some real promise. That said, I think the WheresMySurge app is 2nd in line ... but I'd prefer a mobile app to a mobile website ... as the mobile app doesn't require me to login to get the data I'm looking for and the geo-tracking should be more accurate.


----------



## kwamep (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi, guys. I've been pretty busy performing updates and posted an update on my thread. Thanks again for the feedback; I've been able to incorporate some of it.

Re: sponsorship, I've been a sponsor for awhile - the avatar was just recently updated (looks nice!). In terms of the other gentlemen, I don’t know their status - I’ve never monitored or followed them. As I stated previously (from the beginning, actually), I work on the WMSA product, listen to Driver-Partners' comments, suggestions, constructive criticism, etc. and that's it. Too tired for anything else!(esp. w/a 2-week old!)


----------



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm trying to find something like this for Baltimore and for iOS.


----------



## Christopher D (Jun 20, 2015)

Updated WMSA review above
Added SurgeNotifier review


----------



## kwamep (Apr 23, 2015)

Christopher D said:


> *DriverCompanion*
> This app isn't the prettiest and has some other features that you may choose not to use (fare mapping of both your own and others) but the "Surge Alert" feature seems to work, my only concern with this is that the app must be on, you do not get push notifications or texts, the app itself does the checking. So far though, I just remember to turn on the app when I am working and it seems to be pretty quick about notifying me of ongoing surges. This app is free and ad supported, but the ads are not intrusive and this dev is very friendly and open to criticism.
> *
> WhereMySurgeApp.com*
> ...


Hi, Chris.

I took into account some of the recent feedback you and several members made with regards to the pricing; I've refunded the $15/month to all members, so you should be seeing that back in your account shortly.

The Surge notifications are currently set for only one city within a market; we'll be updating to multiple cities within individual markets (Washington DC, Los Angeles, etc.) in the near future. I'm not sure what other surge features you're referring to regarding implementation, but we're continuing to prioritize and update items in our queue (i.e surge timestamps) and incorporate Driver feedback and recommendations. The best way to ensure it gets into our queue is the [email protected] email, but I'll also log any outstanding issues if members mention them in the forum, as well. Thanks again.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Christopher D said:


> Updated WMSA review above
> Added SurgeNotifier review


appreciate your reviews AND updating them
you're an asset to this forum


----------



## PositiV (Jul 9, 2015)

All this apps for only US? 

How about other countries


----------



## kwamep (Apr 23, 2015)

PositiV said:


> All this apps for only US?
> 
> How about other countries


Hi, PositiV. WhereMySurgeApp has international markets; we're rolling those in slowly along with our current updates.


----------



## ecmic (Apr 16, 2015)

SurgeNotifier available for iOS.


----------



## jeff41 (Jun 9, 2015)

ecmic said:


> SurgeNotifier available for iOS.


I use Surge Notifier for iOS and it works very well! The app is only $4.99 one time. It allows me to set locations that I usually drive and it alerts me with a push notification when there is a surge in those areas. You can also set it to follow your location. For the price and the function of this app, it's the one to go with.


----------



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

ecmic said:


> SurgeNotifier available for iOS.


It is a good app but very buggy still. But a good deal for $4.99 once. I have been diligent about submitting bugs. I hope this helps.


----------



## jeff41 (Jun 9, 2015)

theitalianinbmore said:


> It is a good app but very buggy still. But a good deal for $4.99 once. I have been diligent about submitting bugs. I hope this helps.


I haven't seen any bugs at all. I did get one app update about a week ago. It sends me pushes as soon as the map goes surge. No problems here.


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

I tested the android SurgeNotifier app free version and it worked in Edmonton Canada Uber market.
Unfort the developer has raised the price of the paid version from $5 to $10 to $13 within a couple weeks.
Hard to pay that for a product that has so few downloads and likely requires more testing to move out of beta.



theitalianinbmore said:


> It is a good app but very buggy still. But a good deal for $4.99 once. I have been diligent about submitting bugs. I hope this helps.


----------



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

AltaClip said:


> I tested the android SurgeNotifier app free version and it worked in Edmonton Canada Uber market.
> Unfort the developer has raised the price of the paid version from $5 to $10 to $13 within a couple weeks.
> Hard to pay that for a product that has so few downloads and likely requires more testing to move out of beta.


Oh wow I don't think I would've paid $9.99 (current price) if I hadn't been able to test it further. I'd like to see the ability to add more than 5 surge notification locations. That's limiting to me right now.


----------



## ecmic (Apr 16, 2015)

theitalianinbmore said:


> Oh wow I don't think I would've paid $9.99 (current price) if I hadn't been able to test it further. I'd like to see the ability to add more than 5 surge notification locations. That's limiting to me right now.


If you have two devices you can run five different pins on each from the same account, which will allow you 10 total pins between the two devices. Don't know if that helps. the iOS version doesn't seem to work well on iPads, though. I just run it off my current phone and old iPhone 4s.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

are there any other surge apps out here?


----------

